# Home cinema transformacion para coche



## adysa (Nov 18, 2010)

Hola muy buenas, he desmontado el subwoofer del home cinema, y el altavos de bajos es de 35w, y me gustaría meterlo en el coche, hay algo casero, o barato para poderlo poner es decir alguna tapa de ponencia casera, como es de muy pocos vatios pues quisiera saber eso. Me gustaría tenerlo montado para el sabado, se montaria en un LEON y la radio es la que traia de casa.


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 18, 2010)

Necesitas un inversor... Algo como esto https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/clasico-inversor-12v-220v-100w-11867/

Aunque si tienes el tiempo en contra, mejor compra uno.

Saludos.


----------



## adysa (Nov 19, 2010)

Muchas gracias pero con esto podría montar un 5.1 en mi coche no?


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 19, 2010)

Si, siempre y cuando respetes la potencia máxima de carga.


----------



## adysa (Nov 19, 2010)

Bueno ya tengo el inversor, ahora si me pudierais ayudar a montarlo de dondee saco el cable y todo. La radio es la que trae de casa, ¿esa vale?


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 19, 2010)

adysa dijo:


> Bueno ya tengo el inversor, ahora si me pudierais ayudar a montarlo de dondee saco el cable y todo. La radio es la que trae de casa, ¿esa vale?



¿Fotos?

Mi bola de cristal no tiene cobertura mundial...


----------



## adysa (Nov 19, 2010)

Fotos ¿de que? de la radio

Mira por si esto te vale el leon es del año 2000, 110cv, y la radio es una alana con cargador de cds


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 19, 2010)

Me refiero a fotos del coso inversor y la forma en que lo quieres conectar...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 19, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> _*Mi bola de cristal no tiene cobertura mundial*_...


    Expresión GENIAL!!!!!!


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 20, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Expresión GENIAL!!!!!!



Una chispa pequeña... Ojalá siempre fuese así.


----------

